# Fred's 80cm tank



## Fred Dulley (1 Jan 2008)

Hello everyone.
I've been rather busy with life recently, and so the tank took the back seat. Here's how it looked a few months back.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=101
However, everything became overgrown until I had enough of it and got to work on it. It's opened up a lot more now as you will see from the pictures. The remaining plants are the Red Flame Echinodorus, Java Fern, and Anubias. I shall be adding some new fish and also a glass filter inlet and outlet. The Juwel filter will shortly be going because it's ugly and today I found it wasn't working.
I would appreciate some suggestions of plants though. I want something to make it less bare, but not something that will spoil the clean, open look. Im contemplating on a riccia carpet...
I have 5 tubes, totaling 99W however I can have some tubes off to decrease the WPG.

*Look at that the huge Red Flame Echinodorus!*

















All opinions are welcome and thanks for looking.


----------



## Themuleous (2 Jan 2008)

That Ech is huge!  Re the plants, how about a sag carpet?  I find them very hardy, if a little unruly sometimes and you have to keep on top of them re pruning by they make a useful carpet that is probably easier to maintain than riccia.

Having said that, with the lighting you have you could probably use glosso or HC if you wanted to?

BTW you must be running at 3-4WPG?!?!

Sam


----------



## Fred Dulley (2 Jan 2008)

Hey Sam.
I like the sag carpet idea, it looks brilliant when done correctly.
I do have the potential of glosso or HC, might have to move the BN plec so she doesn't uproot it though  :? 
Haha, yes, the 99W makes it very high lighting, although the bulbs are over 8months old, so not as intense. Btw, I havn't got all the lights on right now with only those very few plants


----------



## Themuleous (2 Jan 2008)

I did wonder if you were running at full wattage! 

Sam


----------

